# Your Favorite Clippers?



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

Heres a fun thread we can all participate in hopefully. 

Who are your two/Three favorite current clippers, and your two/Three favorite of all time?

Mine are:

Current:
Chris Kaman
Elton Brand

All Time:
Matt Fish
Loy Vaught
Darius Miles

I like Kaman because he just doesnt seem like he can do the things he does, and Brand because he is mister hard worker, and mr. consistency. 

Loy vaught because he was the ultimate mr. Clipper. The originantor of the baseline shot that is now simmons' shot. 

Matt Fish because he was just some goofy white guy who played just a couple months on the clippers, yet was the fan favorite, and worked the hardest ive ever seen of any clipper, just to get playing time. His favorite shot? the "Fish Hook." 

Darius miles was my favorite basketball player for a while. He could break someones ankles off of the dribble, and could jump out of the gym. Also the originator of the head pounding action that people in all pro sports seem to be copying these days.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Current:
Elton Brand
Corey Maggette

Both players that work extremely hard each game. Elton Brand does the dirty work, grabbing rebounds, getting position, scoring, boxing out, and muscling his defenders. Elton Brand is also a great leader. As for Corey, he puts his body on the line each game by driving hard to the basket and getting sent to the foul line. Sometimes shoots poorly but is a great slasher in the league.

All time:
Pooh Richardson
Keith Closs
Eric Piatkowski

Not great players but all hustled for the Clippers. Piatkowski was in a Clipper uniform for 8 season. He was a long time Clipper who was there to make the long range shots. Pooh Richardson had two good seasons with the Clippers and was there for 5 season. I always liked to watch him play. As for Keith Closs not a big impact on the Clippers but I still remember his lanky frame and his fro.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Maggette is easily my favourite, I'm not really a fan, but I like this team more than I dislike it.

Maggette should be an all-star


----------



## U Dont Know (Jul 13, 2004)

KAMAN!! Who wouldnt like this big blond white guy 7 footer, that amazes people with some wild moves everynight. Also because of his quickness and ball handling skills for a BIG MAN.


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

*Current*
Corey Maggette
Elton Brand

*All-Time*
Q. Richardson - Why Whe let him go ?
Ron Harper.
Keith Closs


----------



## U Dont Know (Jul 13, 2004)

Because he would be chucking up more shots than Maggette is currently doing now. (Q Rich that is)


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

Lots of closs lovers here.


----------



## TheClipSHow11 (Jul 22, 2004)

present:

Livingston
Simmons
Brand
Moore
I like Kaman and his bowl hair cuts.

All-Time:

Barry
Vaught
Boykins
Lawler


----------



## Giraldo (Sep 17, 2004)

Current:
Kaman- so much fun to watch. He'll amaze you with a great move one play, then make you shake your head with a missed assignment the next. Hopefully he can gain some consistency.

Brand- Hustle, Hustle, Hustle

Livingston- so much potential. I can't wait til he gets healthy again

All time:
Brent Barry- Winning the Slam dunk contest and exciting the Sports Arena croud

Bo Outlaw- Hustle, blocks, and Dunks. I don't know if anyone every loved the game as much as Outlaw. He has played in the LA Pro Summer league for years, just because he loves to play so much. I don't know if you guys have ever caught those games, but there is nothing like seeing Bo Outlaw drop a triple double on a bunch of scrubs.

Lamar Odom- never wanted him to leave. I was blown away by his first game as a clip, and he has remained one of my favorite players since.


----------



## Giraldo (Sep 17, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>yamaneko</b>!
> Lots of closs lovers here.


Closs was a laugh riot. A 7'3 twig that could dunk from a mile away, block shots, and... well, nothing else. Except get his the crap kicked out of him by a pack of fans. I still remember how hard I laughed when he got cut from the clips in the preseason for showing up to out of shape. Aparently he had lost whatever muscle he had. He played for the clips when they were so bad it didn't really matter who was on the court, so it was always fun to see him out there. He also might be the ugliest man to ever play in the NBA.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Brand and Simmons are my favorite, followed very closely by Corey.


Im the only loser, but I liked D martin back when he was a clipper, and of course ron harper and Odom.


----------



## swift88 (Jul 4, 2004)

I love a lot of Clips player, it's hard to pick several over others, but I'd say.

Current:

CMags & Brand ---both work their butt off
Miki More ---bring pride to Clips with each rejection

All time: 

Stanley Robert & Mark Jackson --Combo


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

roberts was a beast. He had shaq like domination potential, but couldnt get his act together.


----------



## ClippsDaFuture (Jan 24, 2005)

Current:

Elton Brand
Corey Maggette
Chris Kaman

Past:

Michael Olowokandi
Andre Miller
Alvin Gentry



Just kidding about the 3 stooges, Kandi, Miller, and Alvin

Real past faves.

Earl Boykins
Darius Miles

All-time

Elton Brand
Earl Boykins


----------



## Clippinrightalong (Jan 9, 2005)

Current Players I like are:
Chris Kaman- he is just amazing!
Elton Brand- wow, what can we say about Mr. get the job done.
I also like our sub Q. Ross- he seems like a nice young player and always comes through when things are tough. 
Since I am new to being a Clippers fan I don't really know any of the old players.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Theo!</b>!
> Maggette is easily my favourite, I'm not really a fan, but I like this team more than I dislike it.
> 
> Maggette should be an all-star


I'm in the same board as Theo!

I don't have a special connection to the team in any way, but Maggette is my favorite Clipper.

-Petey


----------



## Rockstone (Jan 21, 2004)

Currently, my favourite Clippers are...

Bobby Simmons
Shaun Livingston
Chris Wilcox

My favourite of all time are...

Loy Vaught
Pooh Richardson
Quentin Richardson

Honourable mention goes to...

Rodney Rogers


----------



## abcblah12345 (Feb 24, 2005)

how can u guys choose maggete.. he is one of the worst player yet... im a big clippers fan and my favorite player is gotta be kaman...he scores, rebounds, ast, blocks, and makes the game exiciting...
back to maggete.. his average field goal is probably 35% which is terrbiel.. he shoots way too many shots with way too many other great shooters out there such as brand and simmons which can make anything they want to.. he takes like 20shots per game leaving the rest of the team only with 40+


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

Clippers are one of my favorite teams I like all there players but my favorite would be Maggete followed by Jaric.


----------



## persian pride (Mar 1, 2005)

Kerry Kittles.........He is great, just wait till he gets healthy. Great team player and a consistant 15 point scorer :clap:


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Right Now:
Simmons
Livingston
Rebraca

All-time:
Lil Earl
Bob Mccadoo
Qrichardson


----------



## Kirk20 (Dec 13, 2004)

Current:
Livingston
Brand
Maggette

All-time:

Odom
Piatkowski


----------



## loi888 (Dec 28, 2004)

Current Favorite Players:
Shaun Livingston - Unbelievable passing and unselfishness, if only he can stay healthy and buld some more muscle.
Elton Brand - So consistent every game. He should be an All-Star. He's always overlooked, just because he's not as flashy as the others.

Of all time:
Darius Miles - Amazing leaping ability. When I saw him dunked that ball, I was just speechless.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

loi888 said:


> Current Favorite Players:
> Shaun Livingston - Unbelievable passing and unselfishness, if only he can stay healthy and buld some more muscle.
> Elton Brand - So consistent every game. He should be an All-Star. He's always overlooked, just because he's not as flashy as the others.
> 
> ...



Welcome to the site!


----------

